# South African immigration to Netherlands



## Djinn (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi all. 
My family and I are thinking of immigrating to the Netherlands. I have dutch citizenship and my wife is South African. What is the easiest and fastest way that we can go over and what does she need to do to get a residence permit. What is the cost of living in the Netherlands? 
Any advice would be much appreciated.
Thanks


----------

